
Our Big Fight over Nothing: The Political Spectrum Does Not Exist - Reedx
https://heterodoxacademy.org/social-science-political-spectrum/
======
dig6x
This is such a fundamental, but grossly overlooked fact. The spectrum implies
that a tether to one ideology (and therefore party) means a tether to all
others that fall under the umbrella of that party's stance. The other side is
either 'evil' or 'stupid'. It fosters polarization and a basic disrespect for
the legitimacy of other people's thought and opinions - this is harmful
because it creates a pendulum effect in the cultural narrative and gives rise
to extremism on either side. Moderation is underrated.

------
event-horizon
"I understand why so many of us want to believe in the political spectrum—it
makes politics simple and gives us the illusion that our party’s beliefs have
an underlying (and righteous) philosophical coherence—but it’s time to face up
to the facts. “Right-wing” and “left-wing” are little more than tribal
designations."

While i understand where the author is heading with this, i think that a
departure from left-wing/right-wing language for any individual would not be
reflected in the political reality that one of two parties (which broadly
allign to left or right) will wield power in the foreseeable future. So we
neccesarily fall back into the "tribes".

Im not convinced that changing the map at an individual level changes the
terrain here.

~~~
dig6x
I suppose rather than shaping the nature of party politics itself it would
change how the narrative of either party is shaped. The party can't rely on
pandering to extreme realities and perhaps a more complex voter will compel
more thoughtful leadership? This does sound like a bit of a stretch however.

~~~
event-horizon
Yeah, at scale i feel the individual who insists on nuance and plurality in
policy is sacrificed for the sake of the larger masses who are willing to take
on more tribalistic positions.

I don't think this is so far from today's reality. How often have you
disagreed with positions from either side of the aisle but found yourself
powerless to achieve political expression.

Perhaps this us too defeatist. So i commend the author for trying.

